# DP in the NEWS!!!!



## Reborn

Holy shit! It finally happened. I'm glad to see that DP has finally started to hit the mainstream and hopefully this will be the first of many acknowledgements of DP in the media. Check it out:


----------



## Jayden

I've seen this months ago, but yeah it is good that it is finally being noticed


----------



## RamonX

I am à bit ambivalent towards this kind of news coverage. Ofcourse it is very important that DP gets more attention and that people get help if they nedd it, but presenting it this way might even bring some kids in trouble instead of helping them.

'Find out if your teenager suffers from.......' and ' 25percent of students..' This is the attitude and sensationalism that also partly caused the ADHD hype and the Bipolar hype which causes hundred thousands of completely sane kids to be put on stimulants, anti psychotics and anti depressants, ( sometimes as young as two years old.)
It makes worried parents scared and makes society look at difficult but completely normal teenager behaviour as abnormal.

One of thhe reasons that depersonalization sensations are so common, is that they are completely normal. Especially in teenagers these sensations occur very often. What is not normal is when they get stuck in chronic DP/DR. When my first episode began when I was about sixteen years old, I had several friends who had similar sensations as I had. Some of them did drugs, but others did not. None of them got any major problems and grew out of these experiences. Teenage brains are in an important developmental phase and this makes them more sensitive to all kind of influences like drugs, alcohol, rejection, stress. But in the end most of them will be fine. 
The hard thing is finding those people who have real problems, without worrying everyone with strange experiences, that are still within the normal range. Lets not forget that obsessive and hypochondriac thoughts and panic are often the cause that DP becomes chronic.


----------



## Cambella2002

Thank you Reborn for sharing this video with all of us. I did find the clip useful, I plan to check out Jeffrey's book. Hopefully, I can study the research on DPD from the New York and London clinics mentioned in the video.


----------



## RamonX

I saw someone gave me a negative vote for this post. I don't know what exactly is the meaning of it, and it doesn't bother me, but wouldn't it be better to post a reply if you don't agree with me? I only made this comment because of genuine concern, and I just wanted to point out that news coverage might have a downside also. I can't imagine having offended or harmed anyone through this post, but if I have I would like to know. 
I think the discussion about DP/DR in the news is important and I would really like peoples views on this. I am a freelance journalist myself and have written about DP/DR in Dutch news papers. Reactions from readers made me even more aware of the impact à story about DP has towards young people. BTW, I didn't say there was anything wrong with the book, or the interview itself, I just think the network announcement was terrible.


----------



## dpsince2002

Thanks for posting this! It's definitely encouraging.


----------



## Snivlem

RamonX, I understand the sentiment of your statements. I think some people might take it negatively because to some, at first glance, it might seem that you are discouraging awareness of DP/DR in the media. I know what you are saying though, and I happen to agree with you. Of course it is good that awareness is increased regarding these disorders, but there is a danger in it being to sensationalized for many reasons; the most obvious one being what you said about over reactionary parents taking measures that probably aren't necessary. I can see a teen that is going through their normal growth/learning experiences being presented with this, and I think there's a danger of causing someone to begin symptoms with that kind of scary and needless introduction to DP.

The other reason sensationalism is counter-productive is the many people that don't have it being treated as if they do. This in turn has the possibility to damage the accuracy of research being done into these disorders, since it isn't yet commonly acknowledged by the majority of practitioners.

Anyways, point being, I see that your statements are meant to be constructive. Hopefully others will realize that too.
Cheers


----------



## Snivlem

RamonX, I understand the sentiment of your statements. I think some people might take it negatively because to some, at first glance, it might seem that you are discouraging awareness of DP/DR in the media. I know what you are saying though, and I happen to agree with you. Of course it is good that awareness is increased regarding these disorders, but there is a danger in it being to sensationalized for many reasons; the most obvious one being what you said about over reactionary parents taking measures that probably aren't necessary. I can see a teen that is going through their normal growth/learning experiences being presented with this, and I think there's a danger of causing someone to begin that cyclical negativity with that kind of scary and needless introduction to DP.

The other reason sensationalism is counter-productive is the many people that don't have it being treated as if they do. This in turn has the possibility to damage the accuracy of research being done into these disorders, since it isn't yet commonly acknowledged by the majority of practitioners. Regardless, awareness being raised to this matter is going to be beneficial in the long run, regardless of the negative side effects that may occur. As it stands, there doesn't seem to be enough being done about this yet, so hopefully this kind of attention will be an overall positive thing.

Anyways, point being, I see that your statements are meant to be constructive. Hopefully others will realize that too.
Cheers


----------



## Snivlem

RamonX, I understand the sentiment of your statements. I think some people might take it negatively because to some, at first glance, it might seem that you are discouraging awareness of DP/DR in the media. I know what you are saying though, and I happen to agree with you. Of course it is good that awareness is increased regarding these disorders, but there is a danger in it being too sensationalized for many reasons; the most obvious one being what you said about over reactionary parents taking measures that probably aren't necessary. I can see a teen that is going through their normal growth/learning experiences being presented with this, and I think there's a danger of causing someone to begin that cyclical negativity with that kind of scary and needless introduction to DP.

The other reason sensationalism is counter-productive is the many people that don't have it being treated as research subjects. This in turn has the possibility to damage the accuracy of research being done into these disorders, since it isn't yet commonly acknowledged by the majority of practitioners. Regardless, awareness being raised to this matter is going to be beneficial in the long run, whether or not the negative side effects occur. As it stands, there doesn't seem to be enough being done about this yet, so hopefully this kind of attention will be an overall positive thing.

Anyways, point being, I see that your statements are meant to be constructive. Hopefully others will realize that too.
Cheers


----------



## Snivlem

Man, it says newbie next to my name and apparently that's no joke. Sorry for the triple post, not sure how to delete the extras...


----------



## cris24333




----------



## Ely

Reborn said:


> Holy shit! It finally happened. I'm glad to see that DP has finally started to hit the mainstream and hopefully this will be the first of many acknowledgements of DP in the media. Check it out:


Super glad to see this in the news. I have heard from a few folks on here making this so called disorder seem like Manic Wild Man Disorder. I think this is very very common and most everyone I know has felt this way to some extent. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ely

Jayd said:


> I've seen this months ago, but yeah it is good that it is finally being noticed


nice poem


----------



## Guest

Awesome!


----------



## TheUndergroundKing

RamonX said:


> I saw someone gave me a negative vote for this post. I don't know what exactly is the meaning of it, and it doesn't bother me, but wouldn't it be better to post a reply if you don't agree with me? I only made this comment because of genuine concern, and I just wanted to point out that news coverage might have a downside also. I can't imagine having offended or harmed anyone through this post, but if I have I would like to know.
> I think the discussion about DP/DR in the news is important and I would really like peoples views on this. I am a freelance journalist myself and have written about DP/DR in Dutch news papers. Reactions from readers made me even more aware of the impact à story about DP has towards young people. BTW, I didn't say there was anything wrong with the book, or the interview itself, I just think the network announcement was terrible.


Question: how on earth did you get downvoted?? i didnt even know you can do that lol


----------



## RiseAboveThought

Depersonalization/Derealization will become known to the world and its are job to push it up there and reach out to as many people as possible and one day it will be known to all doctors.


----------



## missjess

That's great that they put it on tv!! Finally


----------



## Eb_Yvonne

It makes me happy that it's getting known but I hate how they kinda made it a big deal that yes it can be triggered by drugs TRIGGERED meaning that theres already some hints of its there it's like being a addicted to something once you're addictied you're always addicted the dp is always there to begin with there are just certain triggers, other than drugs even such as stress it just bothers me that it comes of so negative


----------



## Guest

I agree with the above post. It is a negative stigma that comes along with DP. In my opinion it was a dormant condition that was triggered by anxiety, not drugs. Many people do suffer after drug use, but that does not mean the drugs CAUSED this issue. If that were the case, anyone who has ever smoked a joint would be suffering from DP/DR.


----------

